# May 30, 2010 My First Pompano Santa Rosa Beach



## GaJoe (Jan 22, 2009)

Caught this Pompano in the surf on my first cast using a spoon. Nice fight on a inshore setup. Pomp was 17 1/2 to the fork. After Sunday the seaweed moved in and had to fish from a Kayak for the rest of the week. Caught quite a few ladyfish and bluefish. Picture is from my phone.


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

*Nice fish*


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Nice, and i think that's the brightest fish i've ever seen.


----------

